# My favourite camera!



## Rob (Mar 15, 2005)

I tried to search and see if this has been done before, but searching for "camera" is not very practical on this forum!!

Essentially, I think we're all interested in cameras, so lets have a look at them. Please post one picture of your *favourite* camera - whether it be SLR, dSLR, TLR, small, big, old, new, whatever.

Here's mine anyway, it's a Nikon F3HP with a MD-4 motor drive:


----------



## Corry (Mar 15, 2005)

Hasn't been done to my knowledge!!! Great idea!!  I dont' have much of a way of getting a picture of my favorite cam!  Oooh..here...my boyfriend and I have the same camera...here's a picture of him taking a picture with his. 






It's a digi rebel


----------



## Labonte (Mar 15, 2005)

i agree with Core_17, 






digtal rebel is it for me to, it's my first DSLR and i only had i 2days now, and i love it   

/Daniel


----------



## ksmattfish (Mar 15, 2005)

While it would be tough to choose just one, if I had to it would be the Rollei.

Rolleiflex 3.5E Planar





There are pics of the other cameras that I most commonly use at 

http://www.mattneedham.com/camerafetish/cameracollection.html


----------



## terri (Mar 15, 2005)

Yeah...picking just one is sort of horrible.      I'll just go with the one I've been playing with the most lately: my Zeiss Contaflex BC:  :heart: 





I've recently added 2 new lenses for this bad boy.


----------



## DocFrankenstein (Mar 15, 2005)

robhesketh said:
			
		

>


LOL

How many horsepowers? Is there a turbocharger?


----------



## NikonChick (Mar 16, 2005)

LOL. You posted mine.... less the HP. I :heart: my F3. Although I have to admit I havent been using it  much since I bought my D100.... I gotta go buy some film. :blushing:


----------



## simnine (Mar 16, 2005)




----------



## Canon Fan (Mar 16, 2005)

I don't get to shoot with it as much as I would like but it is always near my heart :hugs:


----------



## Kent Frost (Mar 16, 2005)

Well, I didn't take these, obviously, but these are my favorite cameras thus far:









AND


----------



## surfingfireman (Mar 17, 2005)

My baby....


----------



## ksmattfish (Mar 18, 2005)

surfingfireman said:
			
		

> My baby....



Holy smokes!   I'm a big advocate for DIY (do it yourself) gear, but that camera strap looks like it could saw your head off!  It looks like it's made from steel cable.


----------



## Canon Fan (Mar 18, 2005)

Ya you're not going to break that strap! :shock:


----------



## JonMikal (Mar 18, 2005)

here ya go.  my ultimate favorite camera of all time (as is - no meter)!!!!


----------



## surfingfireman (Mar 19, 2005)

I learned the neck strap technique from a pro fashion photographer that I met while hiking the Inca Trail in Peru.  She had a pretty badass camera (can't remember it though) and was not going to lose it.  I had heard many stories of straps being cut and cameras taken before anyone knew what was going on, this strap prevents that. 

It is made of from aircraft cable (same as a clothes line) available at any hardware store (I got it Canadian Tire here in the north) for about 30 cents a foot.  It is coated with plastic so it is very smooth and actually quite comfortable around my neck.  And that is where it is going to stay.  No one's getting my Maxxum 7 unless they are up for quite a fight...

C-YA

Mike

P.S. If anyone reads POP Photo, I wrote a letter to them about this strap as it pertained tothe article Herb Keppler had about camera straps.  Who knows if it will get printed though.


----------



## jadin (Mar 20, 2005)

I'm a one-camera-guy so I don't have any I've taken personally. My baby, you could almost say I sold my sanity for it...


----------



## santino (Mar 21, 2005)

my Hasselblad


----------



## ksmattfish (Mar 26, 2005)

I love my Hassy too :love:


----------



## LWW (Aug 3, 2005)

Newbie here. How did such a cool forum stay hidden from me.

ANyway I don't have a favorite so I'll share my group of favorites from my collection.






This is a 1959 Nikon original F with a BC-7 flash unit and unfired bulb and Nikkor f 1.4 fo mm lens.

It has only the tiniest tripod scar on the base plate.

LWW


----------



## LWW (Aug 3, 2005)

This is low serial number 1959 Nikon F with a Nikkor 50 mm f 20. and Nikon bellows F.






LWW


----------



## LWW (Aug 3, 2005)

This is an early Nikon F2 with a Nikkor 35 mm f 2.0 lens and SB-1 flash unit.






LWW


----------



## LWW (Aug 3, 2005)

This is my Nikon F3 with a Nikkor 50 mm f 1.4 lens and SB-17 flash.






LWW


----------



## LWW (Aug 3, 2005)

This is a trio. My Nikon F4S with Nikkor 28-105 AF, my Steky, and my Hit mini cameras.






LWW


----------



## LWW (Aug 3, 2005)

This is my Exakta Varex with 400 mm f 5.6 lens.






LWW


----------



## LWW (Aug 3, 2005)

I don't want to come across like an egomaniac but there are so few camera buffs around these parts.

I have more if anyone wants to see them.

LWW


----------



## usayit (Aug 4, 2005)

Aside from my typical late model Canon stuff....  This Spotmatic is one of my favorites:


----------



## LWW (Aug 9, 2005)

This is 1 of 2 medium format cameras I have.

It takes unbeliveable pics but is very expensive in film and processing...besides heavy.

LWW


----------

